

New software company in the field of Artificial Intelligence  - trisoft
http://www.tri-soft.net

======
trisoft
TRI soft is a company, dedicated to solving real-world problems. We employ the
field of Artificial Intelligence, empirical research and innovative
technology. Some of our recent work includes visual tracker, scientific
visualization of a tornado dynamics and multi-touch web-applications.

~~~
seertaak
Hey guys, I wish you all the best with your company, but I really think you
could use a native English speaker to craft your PR messages.

Just for starters, any native English speaker will tell you that saying you're
a "modern company" is non-informative and ever so slightly ridiculous (sorry
to be harsh!). Also, if it's you speaking about your own company, use "we"
instead of "they".

With that said, it sounds like you're doing really cool stuff!

~~~
trisoft
Thank you for the comment. We will take care for crafting our PR messages.

